# All in one wine pump



## harmony24 (Dec 2, 2012)

Does anyone on here use the all in one wine pump? I have heard nothing but good things about this machine. Any negatives? I'm ready to buy one.


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Dec 2, 2012)

All I can say is buy one. You will not regret it. I bought mine a couple of months ago and love it so much I talked my son in law into getting one for my daughter for Christmas. He is going to be a hero.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 2, 2012)

Harmony24 

Please check out these threads - and look for others

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/review-allinonewinepump-15976/

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/reviews/allinonewinepump.html


----------



## Thig (Dec 2, 2012)

After making a royal mess this weekend trying to rack from one carboy to another I will be ordering one tomorrow.


----------



## Danml (Dec 2, 2012)

Mine is on it's way


----------



## dralarms (Dec 2, 2012)

I got mine and love it. The only regret I have is not finding one sooner to save my back from lugging full carboys around.

Get the filter attachment setup also, you will not regret that either.

Shoot I had just bought mine and used it once and saw someone on craigslist with one for sale, if I had the extra cash at the time I would have bought it as a spare.


----------



## Winofarmer (Dec 2, 2012)

Waiting for mine to show up this week...I have two full 5 gallon carboys waiting to try it out!!!!


----------



## azimmer1 (Dec 2, 2012)

Love mine. Easy to use for racking, degassing and bottling. 
I really like using it for bottling


----------



## harmony24 (Dec 5, 2012)

Awesome!! I ordered mine. When racking can both carboys be at the same level or does one have to be lower?


----------



## dralarms (Dec 5, 2012)

you can even rack from the floor to the table. So the can be level, or you can have one higher than the other. When bottling you want the carboy lower than your bottles.


----------



## Travis (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm 95% sure I know the answer to this already, but can this pump be used with better bottles too, or just glass carboys?


----------



## Thig (Dec 5, 2012)

Travis said:


> I'm 95% sure I know the answer to this already, but can this pump be used with better bottles too, or just glass carboys?



You should be able to pull from a better bottle with no problem, but not into one. The empty bottle has to be able to withstand a vacuum.


----------



## dralarms (Dec 5, 2012)

Correct, it won't work as a rreceiving bottle, but you can rack it into a better bottle on the floor and then vacuum it into your glass carboy on the table and still never have to lift a heavy carboy.


----------



## harmony24 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all of comments, they were very helpful.


----------



## KSU_Jim (Dec 5, 2012)

OK, I'm in. Just ordered one myself.


----------



## eblasmn9 (Dec 6, 2012)

dralarms said:


> I got mine and love it. The only regret I have is not finding one sooner to save my back from lugging full carboys around.
> 
> Get the filter attachment setup also, you will not regret that either.
> 
> Shoot I had just bought mine and used it once and saw someone on craigslist with one for sale, if I had the extra cash at the time I would have bought it as a spare.


I didn't see the filter attachment on the allinonewinepump.com site. Did I miss it?


----------



## dralarms (Dec 6, 2012)

eblasmn9 said:


> I didn't see the filter attachment on the allinonewinepump.com site. Did I miss it?



No but if you ask steve he will get you the parts list, it's nothing more than a 10" whole house filter and correct connections.


----------



## eblasmn9 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks. I just purchased a barrel. As soon as I can afford it, the pump will be my next purchase. I hoping it will be within the next two months. I will definitely get the parts list for the filter.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry for not having it posted on the website yet -

But here are the pics of what you are going to need in order to filter properly
You will need 2 of the barb adapters - which can be typically bought at most hardware stores - make sure they are nylon or plastic.


----------



## GreginND (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Much appreciated.


----------



## eblasmn9 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks steve. I think a filtration system with the pump is a good idea.


----------



## Chuck Rairdan (Sep 4, 2019)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Harmony24
> 
> Please check out these threads - and look for others
> 
> ...



Mr. Pump

Do you have the headspace eliminator that will work with a 12 gallon carboy opening?

Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## dralarms (Sep 4, 2019)

Chuck Rairdan said:


> Mr. Pump
> 
> Do you have the headspace eliminator that will work with a 12 gallon carboy opening?
> 
> ...


@vacuumpumpman , I’m sure he could make one.


----------



## Chuck Rairdan (Sep 6, 2019)

dralarms said:


> @vacuumpumpman , I’m sure he could make one.



Thanks, dralarms, will pm him. Chuck


----------



## dralarms (Sep 6, 2019)

Chuck Rairdan said:


> Thanks, dralarms, will pm him. Chuck



No problem. I thought he would have seen this by now.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks everyone - it is the busy time of year with harvest and all ! I did make and send Chuck a headspace eliminator to fit that 12 gallon carboy of his


----------



## Chuck Rairdan (Sep 21, 2019)

Works like a charm. Now I need to buy a weight lifter to heft those 12 gallon carboys around


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 21, 2019)

Chuck Rairdan said:


> Works like a charm. Now I need to buy a weight lifter to heft those 12 gallon carboys around



Why lift them when you can vacuum transfer them using the Allinone ?


----------



## Rocky (Sep 22, 2019)

Chuck Rairdan said:


> Works like a charm. Now I need to buy a weight lifter to heft those 12 gallon carboys around



I have my demijohns on furniture movers that I bought at Harbor Freight for $7.99 each (on sale). I had to add a filler board in the center of the mover but they work great. My demijohns stay on the movers at all times except for cleaning. I syphon into them from elevated carboys or pour into them from fermenters with a spigot. I pump out of them using a vacuum pump. Works great.

https://www.harborfreight.com/18-in-x-12-in-1000-lbs-capacity-hardwood-dolly-63098.html


----------



## Chuck Rairdan (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm moving in the direction of an all-in-one for a number of reasons. Just seems more efficient and less contact with lees over time.


----------



## Lwrightjs (Sep 28, 2019)

I bought an all-in-one last week and I can confidently say that this is the best piece of equipment I've ever bought for any hobby.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 29, 2019)

Lwrightjs said:


> I bought an all-in-one last week and I can confidently say that this is the best piece of equipment I've ever bought for any hobby.




That really means alot to US !! 

Happy wine making - any questions - please PM me directly


----------

